
Artificial waiting with UX - dominsbeard
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3061519/evidence/the-ux-secret-that-will-ruin-apps-for-you
======
dominsbeard
Reminds me of the scene in Silicon Valley and the focus group wondering where
their data is and why their storage is empty.

